
How to Use OOP in JavaScript - bolajiayodeji
https://blog.oshogunle.com/how-to-use-oop-in-javascript-ckemxzcw804ow8cs122ikhob0
======
austincheney
That is a really nice introduction (+1). If you are writing JavaScript it is
important to understand basic OOP concepts, becaues it's only a matter of time
before it is encountered in the wild.

Personally, I try to avoid OOP in JavaScript. OOP tends to be a little more
verbose, but this is me being petty about vanity. The best reason to avoid OOP
in JavaScript is that people who aren't strong in JavaScript but have
experience or formal education in other language see OOP in JavaScript as
something familiar which presents all manners of false expectations and future
disappointment.

